
Tracking PG&E outages by scraping to a Git repo - danso
https://simonwillison.net/2019/Oct/10/pge-outages/
======
nneonneo
ETOR probably stands for Estimated Time of Restoration, i.e. the time at which
the power will probably go back on again. A quick search of ETOR led me to
[https://www.torontohydro.com/how-we-restore-
power](https://www.torontohydro.com/how-we-restore-power), which explains how
ETORs are calculated and even has a nice video on it.

------
simonw
The San Francisco Chronicle used the data I scraped in their own visualization
here, combining it with wind data:
[https://projects.sfchronicle.com/2019/wind-outage-
map/](https://projects.sfchronicle.com/2019/wind-outage-map/)

~~~
akeating
Nice. I used this a dozen times over the outage period. Thank you for your
work!

------
whalesalad
Unix time stamps are generally considered to be UTC, but fair to ask of them
to clarify. Everyone does their own thing with date time.

~~~
deathanatos
Unix timestamps are a _duration_ ¹; they're not in any particular timezone.
They're "the number of seconds since midnight 1 Jan 1970, UTC" — but while
I've used "UTC" there, you can also equally define it as the number of seconds
since 19:00 on 31 Dec 1969 in America/New_York. It's the epoch itself that
requires a timezone, not the duration since the epoch.

¹iiiish. Let's forget leap seconds exist.

~~~
JoeSmithson
Interesting fact - it was not midnight in Greenwich at the Unix epoch because
the UK Government coincidently ran an experiment with staying on British
Summer Time the whole year round from 1968 to 1971.

This lead to one of the hardest to track down bugs I ever encountered
(ultimately came down to LocalTime(0, "London") coming out as 01:00 when 00:00
was expected)

~~~
thrilleratplay
Thank you for this. It is a random bit of trivia that may save the day for
someone when debugging in future.

------
thrilleratplay
Are there any data centers in these areas? It would be interesting to tie this
information to site outages to see who has proper fail over.

